# Football



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I bet a lot of folks are watching or listening to football right now. Seems like Sunday afternoons are a little slower than other afternoons.
So lets hear your favorite team.

Steelers - grew up in Montana and there were many neighbors from PA especially the Pittsburgh area. Every Sunday one neighbor would haul a big ass radio out to his backyard and would have a bbq and pot luck while listening to the game.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Eagles!!!





And now I can't wait for the anti-football/tv people to start complaining in...3...2...1...GO!! lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Saints and Steelers.
I grew up on the Gulf Coast not too far from New Orleans so the Saints were the natural choice. Dad was a Steeler fan so I became one in the 70's. Plus the Steelers were a dominant team and the Saints struggled until very recently.

its about 80 degrees at Slippy Lodge with the bluest sky ever. Beer is cold, Jack Daniels is in the freezer waiting to substitute. Football is on the tube and NASCAR is on the DVR waiting for me to cue it up. Mrs Slippy is visiting her Mother and me and the dogs are chillin' out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, and I'm naked.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Oh, and I'm naked.


Pictures or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bengals. They have had some good teams and many not so good teams but they are my team! No one else could
have done this ad better! Ex- Bengal Ickey Woods.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!


Like the checkout girls at my grocery store like to say, " Mr. Slippy is nice lookin'...for an older heavy set man".


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Bengals. They have had some good teams and many not so good teams but they are my team! No one else could
> have done this ad better! Ex- Bengal Ickey Woods.


Bahahaha!!! I love that commercial!!! I'm having me some cold cuts today!!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Though I'm really disappointed with their "lack of playing ability" lately. Today's game was ridiculous, though we did win. Lost two in a row, now 4-3. It's like they forgot what they're out there for...though I will say, even though we're playing like shit, the refs have just been makin' it up as they go along. Can't tell you how many penalties I've seen and went "What? Where?". We're screwing ourselves more than enough, don't need help from the officials.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I may be a weirdo in some peoples eyes...but I don't watch football. I don't follow any teams...nor do I know what days football is on. I don't care about college sports or any sport I don't find challenging. So needless to say, I don't watch many sporting events on TV.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> I may be a weirdo in some peoples eyes...but I don't watch football. I don't follow any teams...nor do I know what days football is on. I don't care about college sports or any sport I don't find challenging. So needless to say, I don't watch many sporting events on TV.


Omg marry me!

Oh wait.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Omg marry me!
> 
> Oh wait.....


A slight smile spreads across Slippy's face, knowing that he is the real Cupid...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I may be a weirdo in some peoples eyes...but I don't watch football. I don't follow any teams...nor do I know what days football is on. I don't care about college sports or any sport I don't find challenging. So needless to say, I don't watch many sporting events on TV.


This is a deal breaker for me, my love!!! I guess we're just not meant to be together. <sigh>


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> This is a deal breaker for me, my love!!! I guess we're just not meant to be together. <sigh>


Good you just scoot on and give some of the rest of us a chance then. Good girl.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it too late to change my story, say how much I really hate football? :grin:
If it's any consolation, I watch the Seahawks. That's it. No all day consumed by football here. Hell, can't even tell you the names of most of them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I love football... I especially like the 7th inning stretch thingie and how everybody sings that song together. Growing up I dreamed about being a goalie for one of the big teams but I was always scared about how fast the puck went.

seriously..My teams have always been the Dolphins (yes we have SUCKED for years), the Patriots, and whoever is playing AGAINST the dallas cowboys.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> This is a deal breaker for me, my love!!! I guess we're just not meant to be together. <sigh>


I never said you couldn't watch football...I will just go do other things. Hell, I'd bring you beer while you rooted for your team. I'd surf PF. LOL! Too late now though...looks like Kahlan and I need to start PM'ing.



Kahlan said:


> Good you just scoot on and give some of the rest of us a chance then. Good girl.


Hey baby...what yo name is? LOL!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I love football... *I especially like the 7th inning stretch thingie and how everybody sings that song together.* Growing up I dreamed about being a goalie for one of the big teams but I was always scared about how fast the puck went.
> 
> seriously..My teams have always been the Dolphins (yes we have SUCKED for years), the Patriots, *and whoever is playing AGAINST the dallas cowboys.*


You so cute!!  lol
And I love you!! I hate Dallas!!! <3


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

smokin04 said:


> hey baby...what yo name is? Lol!


omg....lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Good you just scoot on and give some of the rest of us a chance then. Good girl.


It's all good!! You can have my leftovers!!  hehe


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> It's all good!! You can have my leftovers!!  hehe


Just cause you couldn't hang on to him is no reason to get jealous.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Dolphins all day baby!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Just cause you couldn't hang on to him is no reason to get jealous.


Truth is, he's too good for me. He deserves better.  hehe


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Dolphins all day baby!!


Bengals are my team but my aunt lived in Miami for a long time and I was always down there watching the Dolphins with her.
She was such a fan and I got to see the 72 team play a lot, great memories!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Falcons and UGA Bulldogs

Watched the Birds blow a 21 point lead today. Jeez this has been a crappy season.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If I were to waste time with sports, the anti-gun NFL wouldn't get a second of it.

I was once cussed out by a rabid University of Alabama fan for not following the sport. He even went so far as to call me a homosexual and a communist.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm watching the Steelers right now, but I'm really much more of a baseball fan.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Da Saints! Who dat.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I'm watching the Steelers right now, but I'm really much more of a baseball fan.


Good game so far but I just force myself to like those 1934 Steeler retro uniforms!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Denton said:


> I was once cussed out by a rabid University of Alabama fan for not following the sport. He even went so far as to call me a homosexual and a communist.


So.... you've met my brother in law.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> So.... you've met my brother in law.


Is he as strong as an ox and could ball me up if i weren't careful with my folliw-up responses? Yup.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Denton said:


> Is he as strong as an ox and could ball me up if i weren't careful with my folliw-up responses? Yup.


More like fat as hell, loud mouth and the maturity of a 6th grader. Oh yeah, and a sloppy drunk, die hard Bama fan


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> I may be a weirdo in some peoples eyes...but I don't watch football. I don't follow any teams...nor do I know what days football is on. I don't care about college sports or any sport I don't find challenging. So needless to say, I don't watch many sporting events on TV.


Yep, you're a weirdo...
And unAmerican...
And probably a bathless hippie!

You should go right out and punch yourself in the face ::rambo::

That said, GO BROWNS!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Yep, you're a weirdo...
> And unAmerican...
> And probably a bathless hippie!
> 
> ...


Now Peartree I already had to back Mish off my man. Don't make me come after you too!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> Falcons and UGA Bulldogs
> 
> Watched the Birds blow a 21 point lead today. Jeez this has been a crappy season.


As did I. It was an early game today.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got in from LP field where I watched the Titans get dismantled by the Texans. I had high hopes for Mettlinberger. Hopes dashed, dreams destroyed. 70.00 down the toilet.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

When I used to watch Football (pre-Mommy) days, it was the REDSKINS!! 
Those were the good ole days...drinks, betting, whoopin and hollerin, more drinks...FOOD. 
Who should I watch now? I don't think Mississippi has a pro team, and I cant handle college ball.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Yep, you're a weirdo...
> And unAmerican...
> And probably a bathless hippie!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that your thoughts about my feelings of a sport that is boring at best and takes little to no sack to play is unAmerican. I've always challenged the mindless apes (football players) to a friendly game of full contact ice hockey. Most of them declined when they realized it took more athletic talent and toughness than they were capable of ever producing. I bet you were a football player huh? Care to come on down and play a real contact sport?

As far as the name calling? Bathless hippie? Is that the best you got? Just remember...I'm rubber, you're glue. What ever you say to me, bounces off me and sticks to you...na nanna bo boo.

And the browns? I take them to the superbowl every morning...have they ever won anything? Oh yeah...nothing since 1964. Over 50 years of sucking. Great team you choose to follow bro.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hockey! Now thats a great sport. Son 2 played East Coast US Juniors for a couple of years. Lots of fun as a Dad and a spectator.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

My best friend was a football fan. Back in my drinking days I'd sweat out the night before's libations by hanging out with him and watching the game(s). He got leukemia and died at 28, in 1982. I continued to watch on Sundays, and think about ol' Randy. Last three seasons, no TV, and today I couldn't even get radio reception for a game. Being from northern Calif, we always favored Raiders and 'Niners. But I still think about an old and cherished friend on Sunday football days.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Youngest daughter tried hockey back when girls played on the same team as boys - I think she was five or six. She got in trouble for high sticking and then telling the coach "they do it on tv". When she got back on the ice none of the boys would go near her.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I live in the past .......... if there was ever a better fullback than Larry "the Czonk" Czonka, please prove it!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I live in the past .......... if there was ever a better fullback than Larry "the Czonk" Czonka, please prove it!


Czonka , Kiick, and Morris. Miami had a helluva running game!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I live in the past .......... if there was ever a better fullback than Larry "the Czonk" Czonka, please prove it!


Czonka was GREAT. Jim Brown, Darryl Johnston and Franco Harris were all listed as Fullbacks. All were GREAT too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> I bet a lot of folks are watching or listening to football right now. Seems like Sunday afternoons are a little slower than other afternoons.
> So lets hear your favorite team.
> 
> Steelers - grew up in Montana and there were many neighbors from PA especially the Pittsburgh area. Every Sunday one neighbor would haul a big ass radio out to his backyard and would have a bbq and pot luck while listening to the game.


Got the sad news today that the cowgirls are going to have to wait till tomorrow night to kick the coola of some Native American ***** Peeples. How about the TCU horny toads yesterday?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Czonka was GREAT. *Jim Brown, Darryl Johnston and Franco Harris were all listed as Fullbacks. All were GREAT too.*


No argument there. I would like to mention a particular trait though about the Czonk -- he loved to search out and hit people, running over them instead of trying to dodge them. It was fun to watch.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Cowgirl named Demarko Murray has done put Jimmy Brown in the nickle seats. Yall need to get a grip.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Czonka was GREAT. Jim Brown, Darryl Johnston and Franco Harris were all listed as Fullbacks. All were GREAT too.


At least as late as about two years ago (the last time I was there), they have a life size mannequin of Franco Harris in the Pittsburgh airport.

My favorite NFL team: Whoever is playing the Packers.

My favorite NHL team gets a little more complicated. I was die-hard North Stars fan until they left. The Wild just never really seemed like a real Minnesota team. So, I guess the fallback is the Red Wings.


----------

